# half-breed = μιγάς | ημίαιμος | άτομο μικτής καταγωγής | άτομο χωρίς αμιγώς εβραϊκή καταγωγή, ημιεβραίος, μισοεβραίος



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2009)

To Ράιχ είχε περάσει ένα νόμο το 1938 πως όλοι οι Εβραίοι έπρεπε να παραδώσουν την περιουσία τους στην κεντρική τράπεζα και να φύγουν αν ήθελαν. Στην περίπτωση της οικογένειας Βίτγκενσταϊν, μιας από τις πιο πλούσιες οικογένειες της Αυστρίας, ζητήθηκε να παραδώσουν στην τράπεζα και τα αποθέματά τους σε χρυσό και συνάλλαγμα που είχαν δεσμεύσει σε ένα καταπίστευμα στην Ελβετία, καθώς παρά τον πατριωτισμό τους είχαν χαρακτηριστεί και αυτοί Εβραίοι. Η οικογένεια διαπραγματευόταν και προσπαθούσε να αποδείξει πως δεν ήταν Εβραίοι εξ ολοκλήρου αλλά *Mischling*, δηλαδή *Half-breed*, κάτι που θα σήμαινε αυτομάτως πως θα είχαν λίγα περισσότερα δικαιώματα. 

Η απόδοση αυτών των δύο λέξεων είναι που με προβληματίζει και με εκνευρίζει μπορώ να πω... 

Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα πώς, μα τις 5.000.000 λέξεις και μα τον Τουτάτη, μεταφράζουμε τον Half-breed χωρίς να τον πούμε μιγά ή μουλάτο;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2009)

Ημίαιμος;.....


----------



## NatCat (Jul 9, 2009)

Ημίαιμος; Μου έχει κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά ο Χάρι Πόττερ.

Έδιτ: Πιάσε κόκκινο, Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2009)

Το χρησιμοποιούμε και για ανθρώπους αυτό; Συνειρμικά μου φέρνει άλογα και σκύλους, γι' αυτό ρωτάω.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2009)

Μικτής καταγωγής είπαμε; Να δούμε αν έχει και κανείς βιβλιογραφία για να μάθουμε πώς έχει αντιμετωπιστεί το πρόβλημα και από άλλους.
Κι εγώ ημίαιμος πρωτοσκέφτηκα, πάντως...


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2009)

Η μικτή καταγωγή, ίσως μου κάνει γιατί είναι και λίγο uptight το κείμενο. Στα παραδείγματα στο διαδίκτυο νομίζω πως έτσι ορίζονται τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους.


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 9, 2009)

Κατά το ήμισυ;


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 9, 2009)

"μη αμιγώς εβραϊκής καταγωγής";

Ακούγεται ίσως πομπώδες και είναι σχοινοτενές, αλλά για το ύφος που φαίνεται να έχει το προς μετάφραση κείμενο δεν είναι άσχημο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2009)

Απλώς για να βρίσκεται (δηλ. δεν είναι πρόταση για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση): *μικτογενής* (=crossbred, mongrel).


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με το «μικτής καταγωγής». Στο ζαζούλειο θα προσθέσω και το «μιξογενής». Το ρογήρειο είναι καλό για την περίπτωση, αλλά έχει κάτι το... αμυντικό.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το ρογήρειο είναι καλό για την περίπτωση, αλλά έχει κάτι το... αμυντικό.


Τόσο το καλύτερο για τη συγκεκριμένη αζιμούθεια χρήση.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2009)

Εξαρτάται πάντα ποιος το λέει: επειδή τον όρο τον κόλλησαν οι Ναζί σε όσα παιδιά ήταν υποτίθεται νόθα Αρείων ίσως το μικτής καταγωγής, που είναι πιο επιθετικό και υποτιμητικό, να είναι καλύτερο. 
Το Ρογήρειο πάντως είναι πολύ σωστό. 

Θα το σκέφτομαι μέχρι να παραδώσω τη μετάφραση. Αυτό είναι σίγουρο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 9, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Το χρησιμοποιούμε και για ανθρώπους αυτό; Συνειρμικά μου φέρνει άλογα και σκύλους, γι' αυτό ρωτάω.


Μια χαρά (μαργαριτάρι) για το κείμενό σου για τους Εβραίους στο κλίμα της εποχής - μπασταρδόσκυλα :)
Πρόχειρα, μη αμιγώς Εβραίος.
Σόρι, τώρα είδα του Rogerios


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Εξαρτάται πάντα ποιος το λέει: επειδή τον όρο τον κόλλησαν οι Ναζί σε όσα παιδιά ήταν υποτίθεται νόθα Αρείων ίσως το μικτής καταγωγής, που είναι πιο επιθετικό και υποτιμητικό, να είναι καλύτερο.


Εγώ είχα κολλήσει, μάλλον λάθος απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, στο ότι «η οικογένεια διαπραγματευόταν και προσπαθούσε να αποδείξει πως δεν ήταν Εβραίοι εξ ολοκλήρου αλλά *Mischling*, δηλαδή *Half-breed*, κάτι που θα σήμαινε αυτομάτως πως θα είχαν λίγα περισσότερα δικαιώματα» που είχες πει αρχικά, και νόμιζα ότι έτσι αυτοαποκαλούνταν.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το ρογήρειο είναι καλό για την περίπτωση, αλλά έχει κάτι το... αμυντικό.



Ας μου κάνει τότε πρόταση ο Παναθηναϊκός που ψάχνει ένα ογκόλιθο για την άμυνά του


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 9, 2009)

Στα σοβαρά τώρα: αν αντιμετωπίσουμε τον όρο απομονωμένο, εκτός ιστορικού πλαισίου εν προκειμένω, τότε η απόδοση "μικτής καταγωγής" είναι σχεδόν επιβεβλημένη. Άλλωστε, για τον Γερμανό της εποχής μας αυτή τη σημασία έχει η λέξη (βλ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mischling). 
Εδώ όμως έχουμε ένα κείμενο που μιλά για το Γ΄Ράιχ: τί σήμαινε μικτή καταγωγή για τους ανθρώπους που εξέδωσαν τους Νόμους της Νυρεμβέργης; Ένα πρόσωπο με Γερμανοολλανδό πατέρα και Δανέζα μητέρα θα χαρακτηριζόταν Mischling; Φυσικά και όχι, γιατί όλοι θα χαρακτηρίζονταν ως μια χαρά Άριοι. Ένας Εβραίος παππούς θα ήταν όμως αρκετός για να χαρακτηρισθεί ο άτυχος Γερμανός ως Mischling (έστω και β΄ βαθμού). Απλούστατα, ο διαχωρισμός ήταν μεταξύ Αρίων και μη Αρίων (δηλ. κατ' ουσίαν Εβραίων). Για τον λόγο αυτό, πιστεύω ότι η απόδοση πρέπει να αναφέρει και την εβραϊκή καταγωγή (εναλλακτικά θα μπορούσε κανείς να πει και "μικτής αρίας καταγωγής", αλλά για κάποιο λόγο μου ακούγεται πιο "στραμπουληγμένο" και οπωσδήποτε λιγότερο επεξηγηματικό από το "μη αμιγώς εβραϊκής καταγωγής" (ή στη φράση που παραθέτει ο Αζιμούθιος "ισχυρίζονταν ότι δεν ήταν αμιγώς εβραϊκής καταγωγής"). Μου φαίνεται ΟΚ, κι ας παραπέμπει στο κατενάτσιο...

ΥΓ Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται οι τρείς φυλετικές κατηγορίες ήταν: Άριοι, Mischling και Volljuden (δηλ. άτομα αμιγώς εβραϊκής καταγωγής).


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2009)

Διαβάζοντας προσεκτικά το άρθρο της Βίκι, για την απόδοση του συγκεκριμένου συμφωνώ με τον κύριο αμυντικό Ρογήριο Ρογήρο, αν και δεν παύω να αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει αποδοθεί ξανά...


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2009)

*Μισοεβραίοι.*


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> *Μισοεβραίοι.*


Μισοεβραίος δεν είναι αυτός που μισεί τους Εβραίους;


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μισοεβραίος δεν είναι αυτός που μισεί τους Εβραίους;


Γιατί, ο μισοπεθαμένος μισεί τους πεθαμένους;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2009)

Δε συμφωνώ με το μισοεβραίος. Διαβάζοντας τη σελίδα της Βίκι που παρέθεσε ο Ρογήρος αλλά και αυτήν για το σχετικό τεστ που καθόριζε το βαθμό στον οποίο ένας άνθρωπος θεωρούταν μη καθαρόαιμος γιατί είχε εβραϊκό αίμα, διαπιστώνει κανείς ότι δεν ήταν απαραίτητο να έχεις κατά το ήμισυ εβραϊκή καταγωγή· ένας παππούς έφτανε και περίσσευε:

_A person with only one Jewish grandparent is considered to be a Mischling of the second degree_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mischling_Test


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο αγγλικός όρος δεν διστάζει να χρησιμοποιήσει το _half_ (περάσαμε από τους αμυντικούς στα χαφ). Και το _μισοεβραίος_ ακούγεται καλύτερο από το _μιξοεβραίος_ (βλέπε ΛΝΕΓ, _μειξοβάρβαρος, μειξοπαρθένα_).


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2009)

Η αγγλική Βίκυ ωστόσο τους μεταφράζει απλώς ως *crossbreeds*. Ακολουθώντας τους διάφορους συνδέσμους διαπιστώνει κανείς (πάντα σύμφωνα με τη Βίκι) ότι η γερμανική λέξη Mischling είναι ομόρριζη (καλά το έγραψα; ) με τη γαλλική métis που προέρχεται από το λατινικό *mixtīcius, < mixtus που σημαίνει _ανακατεμένος, μικτός_.
Έχω δύο απορίες: 
Οι γερμανομαθείς τι λένε; 
Το ψόφησα;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Γιατί, ο μισοπεθαμένος μισεί τους πεθαμένους;


Α εντάξει, αφού εσύ δεν βλέπεις καμία απολύτως αμφισημία (ρίξε μια ματιά στις γκουγκλιές που βρήκες)...


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2009)

Ίσως εγώ έκανα λάθος και δεν σας έδωσα να καταλάβετε σωστά πώς είχε η κατάσταση... 
Οι Βίτγκενσταϊν ήταν εβραϊκής καταγωγής και γι' αυτό χαρακτηρίστηκαν μάλλον σωστά Volljuden, δηλαδή αμιγώς Εβραίοι, αλλά για να γλιτώσουν τη φυλάκιση και τη δήμευση της τεράστιας περιουσίας τους, ανακάλυψαν στην κυριολεξία πως ένας πρόγονός τους ο Χέρμαν Κρίστιαν Βίτγκενσταϊν ήταν γιος ενός Άριου πρίγκηπα. Επομένως περνούσαν στην κατηγορία Mischling, που τους συνέφερε, καθότι θα απέδιδαν μόνο ένα μεγάλο μέρος της περιουσίας τους στη Reichsbank και το υπόλοιπο θα τους επιτρεπόταν να το κρατήσουν, συν ότι θα γλίτωναν και τους λοιπούς εξευτελισμούς στους οποίους υπόκεινταν οι Εβραίοι εκείνη την εποχή. 

Επίσης, αυτό που αναφέρει και με δυσκολεύει στην απόδοση είναι η φράση Mischling status, που στα αγγλικά είναι Half-breed μεν, αλλά στα ελληνικά τελικά πώς είναι; 

Μια και πιάσαμε όλες τις θέσεις του ποδοσφαίρου, μήπως να βάλουμε και Φορεβραίοι ή Πλαγιοεβραίοι για να ολοκληρωθεί το παζλ;


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2009)

Πάμε στο _ημιεβραίος_ όταν φοβόμαστε το _μισο_—.

Για το Mischling είπαμε ότι έχουμε τον _μιγάδα_ και τον _ημίαιμο_, που δεν μας κάνουν.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 9, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Επίσης, αυτό που αναφέρει και με δυσκολεύει στην απόδοση είναι η φράση Mischling status, που στα αγγλικά είναι Half-breed μεν, αλλά στα ελληνικά τελικά πώς είναι;



Είναι καταστροφή να πεις ότι "οι Βίτγκενστάιν επιδίωξαν να υπαχθούν στην κατηγορία των ατόμων που δεν είχαν αμιγώς εβραϊκή καταγωγή"; (ή "στο νομικό καθεστώς για τα άτομα...)


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2009)

Όχι δεν είναι και τελικά μάλλον μου αρέσει... Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Tsialas (Jul 10, 2009)

Αντί για το "χωρίς αμιγώς εβραϊκή καταγωγή", που είναι άσκοπα και άστοχα φλύαρο με τις δυο αρνήσεις του (το "χωρίς" και -α- στερητικό), πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερη η κλασική φράση "κατά το ήμισυ Εβραίος". Από το "ημιεβραίος", προτιμότερο είναι το "μισοεβραίος", διότι επίσης συνηθίζεται το πρώτο συνθετικό "μισο-" στις εθνικότητες. Επιπλέον, το πρώτο συνθετικό "μισο-" σημαίνει στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις "μισός" παρά "μίσος". Η δεύτερη χρήση είναι αρκετά σπάνια και σε συγκεκριμένες λέξεις, όπως "μισογύνης", "μισάνθρωπος" κ.λπ.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 10, 2009)

Tsialas said:


> Αντί για το "χωρίς αμιγώς εβραϊκή καταγωγή", που είναι άσκοπα και άστοχα φλύαρο με τις δυο αρνήσεις του (το "χωρίς" και -α- στερητικό), πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερη η κλασική φράση "κατά το ήμισυ Εβραίος". Από το "ημιεβραίος", προτιμότερο είναι το "μισοεβραίος", διότι επίσης συνηθίζεται το πρώτο συνθετικό "μισο-" στις εθνικότητες. Επιπλέον, το πρώτο συνθετικό "μισο-" σημαίνει στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις "μισός" παρά "μίσος". Η δεύτερη χρήση είναι αρκετά σπάνια και σε συγκεκριμένες λέξεις, όπως "μισογύνης", "μισάνθρωπος" κ.λπ.



Πόσο συνηθίζεται πραγματικά το μισο- στις εθνικότητες (τουλάχιστον σε ιστορικά κείμενα); Μπορεί να λέμε ιταλοαργεντινός, ελληνοαμερικανός ή γερμανοεβραίος, αλλά λέμε συχνά μισογερμανός. μισοέλληνας, μισοτούρκος; Προσωπικά, δεν το έχω συναντήσει. Έστω, ας πούμε ημι-, ή, ακόμη καλύτερα, κατά το ήμισυ: ανταποκρίνεται αυτό στα δεδομένα της προκειμένης περίπτωσης; Όχι, νομίζω ότι αυτό διαπιστώθηκε πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας. Τέλος, είναι τόσο ενοχλητικές οι δύο αρνήσεις, ιδίως όταν η δεύτερη είναι αρκετά "καμουφλαρισμένη" (γιατί πόσο άμεσα αντιλαμβάνεται ο σύγχρονος χρήστης της ελληνικής ότι το αμιγώς περιέχει άρνηση);


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Γιατί, ο μισοπεθαμένος μισεί τους πεθαμένους;


Χε, χε, άβυσσος η ψυχή του μισοπεθαμένου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2009)

Καλημέρα!

Λίγο-πολύ τα έχετε καλύψει όλα, αλλά ίσως αξίζει να προσθέσω ότι στα γερμανικά, *Mischling* σημαίνει μεν κατά πρώτη έννοια μιγάς, αλλά κατά δεύτερη (και σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά μόνο στη βιολογία) νόθος, *Bastard* όπως μου το δίνει το λεξικό Wahrig. Για παράδειγμα, *Mischling* είναι ένα μπασταρδάκι σκυλί του δρόμου, ένας _κόπρος_ που θα λέγαμε εμείς.

Με άλλα λόγια, για να αποφύγεις το στίγμα του *Volljude* έπρεπε να υποστείς τον εξευτελισμό της κατηγοριοποίησης ως *Mischling* (και να καμαρώνεις κιόλας που είσαι μπάσταρδος...)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 10, 2009)

Καταρχήν, δεν έχω καταλάβει ποια είναι η γλώσσα του πρωτοτύπου. Αγγλικά η Γερμανικά; Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η ορθή μεταφραστική πρακτική είναι η λέξη Mischling να μείνει ως έχει (ή σε μεταγραφή) και να ακολουθήσει εξήγηση (ή υποσημείωση) του τύπου "με εβραϊκό αίμα".

Στον τίτλο έχετε βάλει μισοεβραίος κλπ, αλλά η ερώτηση είναι half-breed.


----------

